# 'RCI    Travel Packages" Offer - is it a good deal?



## lauelliott (Sep 13, 2018)

I received an offer for an RCI Travel Package.  It came as a 'card' when I renewed my RCI membership.  the off:
$500 savings dollars
50% discount on package purchases
no blackout dates
additional booking discounts in Feb, May, Aug & Nov
2 vacations as follows:
1) 7 nights worldwide -book within 2 years use up to 1 more yr later
2) 7 night cruise for 2 to Caribbean or Mexico-book within 18mos use within 18mos later

Cost for 2yr membership - $1999 or $199down with $150/mo for 12 mos
If I call back today get an era $400 cash vouchers to use for excursions etc.

Renewal fee $49/yr for yrs 3, 4, &5.

Is this worth it?  
On face value it is because 2 vacations alone cost more than $2000 and with the savings it only costs $1100 ($2000-500-400) But will I really be able to book when wanted?  Are the $500 savings dollars worth it...sometimes its not really for anything you would buy?  $400 cash back in excursions sounds ok?

Thanks for your help.
Laurie


----------



## LannyPC (Sep 13, 2018)

Make sure you read all the fine print.  A lot of times these offers require you to pay some sort of redemption fee.  For instance, the 7-night cruise, would you still have to pay port taxes, gratuities, and other fees?  The 7-nights worldwide, does that include airfare, room taxes, etc.?  The $400 voucher for excursions, are these excursions that you are really keen on taking or is it something like a dandelion-sniffing tour?  And is it just $400 in coupons (ie., 20 coupons each $20 off) or is it as good as cash if you are indeed interested in taking such excursions?

I could go on and on but I think you get the picture.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 22, 2018)

Keep your $2000! You can buy many cruises for that amount.
I googled RCI Travel Package and found several complaints on Ripoff Report. All those “savings dollars” are limited in their use on the cruise or travel package. You will be paying additional cash.


----------



## breezez (Sep 22, 2018)

No it’s a bad deal


----------

